# Star Fruit



## FranklinAndTara (Jun 7, 2012)

Can sulcata eat star fruit? i just read online that they are low in acid and sugar and high in vitamin C.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2012)

They can, but it's like feeding them any fruit. It should be just a little and not a steady part of the diet, more along the lines of a treat for special times. Now I always have been told, that star fruit should only be feed to animals with no hydration issues, too.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jun 8, 2012)

cool thanx!


----------

